# 9 year old Golden/Lab mix in BC Canada



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor old girl, I hope she finds a home. Are there rescues that you could e-mail for her?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for her. She looks all golden to me but I'll take their word for it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is thorus*

https://www.humanesociety.com/compo...ourus-Needs-a-New-Home-in-Burnaby,-BC/details


Thourus Needs a New Home in Burnaby, BC Featured 
AddressBurnaby, BC, canada, V5G [email protected]ouringgolden hair with white tipsSexFemaleAge9 yearsVaccinationsNoBreedgolden retreiver/labReason for putting up for Adoptionwe are welcoming a new baby in the family and we don't have the financial resources to provide her with a positive way of lifeExtra Infoi rescued her from a former fellow worker who was a druggie. SizelargeWearing Tags?noMicrochipped?noTattoed?yesSubmit reviewRecommendContact OwnerReportClaimOwner's listingFavoured: 0


***I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescue in BC and asked if they could help her or send her to someone who can!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thorus has found a home*

Elizabeth of Golden Ret. Club of BC just emld. me that Thorus has found a home!!!!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

YAY!!! this makes me so happy!! Thank you


----------

